# Let's see your Italian beauties!!



## Smallville

After seeing the thread for show us your BMWs etc etc I noticed there was not one for us 

So show them of to the world 

I'll start....147GTA


----------



## ocatoro

'dem pipes


----------



## Marcos999

My Punto Evo Sporting (prior to any detailing)









That 3.2 v6 in a little hatch must be mad!!


----------



## alfajim




----------



## Smallville

Marcos999 said:


> My Punto Evo Sporting (prior to any detailing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 3.2 v6 in a little hatch must be mad!!


I've always liked the Punto's, even the facelift 'Evo' version 

It is a peach of a motor the v6, rapid as anything, sounds amazing, has bags of torque and in the GTA with no v6 badges most people think it's a 2.0L....so I'd even say it's a bit of a sleeper


----------



## Smallville

alfajim said:


>


I used to have one just like that, but in black with supersports


----------



## The Cueball

doesn't get any better than this:




























:argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## ocatoro

best thing is cue ball... a stroll around turin on a saturday night will turn up hundreds of women of this calibre


----------



## Smallville

The Cueball said:


> doesn't get any better than this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :argie::argie::argie::argie:


Mumma Mia!!! Bella Bella!!


----------



## The Cueball

sorry, but I don't have an Italian car,so Monica was the best I could think of...

back to cars me thinks..... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Smallville

The Cueball said:


> sorry, but I don't have an Italian car,so Monica was the best I could think of...
> 
> back to cars me thinks..... :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Oh I don't mind, don't think most the guys on here would either...the women though hmm...:lol:

Maybe back to cars is a good idea


----------



## ocatoro

my only italian car to date...




























she was a 20v turbo with gtec2 chip, swapped turbo and stainless exhaust... rolling roaded at 282bhp  i do miss her, she's been broken for parts since though unfortunately


----------



## Smallville

ocatoro said:


> my only italian car to date...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was a 20v turbo with gtec2 chip, swapped turbo and stainless exhaust... rolling roaded at 282bhp  i do miss her, she's been broken for parts since though unfortunately


I have always loved the 20v Coupe, always fancied one at some point but would have to be a plus+ model 

Yours looks nice, shame they go to the scrap yard on the sky though


----------



## ocatoro

they are a great car, quite refined, you'd never know it was a 90s fiat. plus pretty fun to drive too. might get another one day... would get nice warrantied one from auto italia in oxfordshire though i dont care if theirs are 3 grand+ and some are sub 1k... they do all the big jobs and give 12 month extendable warranty... perfect coupe


----------



## Smallville

Here are the two other Italian beauties I have owned.

1st was a 98' 145QV that had a custom manifold, decat and Ragazzon straight through...plus a BMC CDA, lightened flywheel, stripped out and remapped and really enjoyed her 


















2nd was a 04' 147 1.6TS. This was my 1st step into Italian car ownership and was which had me hooked since  she was nit standard but the list is far far to long to tap out on my iPhone!!


----------



## Smallville

ocatoro said:


> they are a great car, quite refined, you'd never know it was a 90s fiat. plus pretty fun to drive too. might get another one day... would get nice warrantied one from auto italia in oxfordshire though i dont care if theirs are 3 grand+ and some are sub 1k... they do all the big jobs and give 12 month extendable warranty... perfect coupe


Sounds perfect!!

Now where is that 3k!!


----------



## ocatoro

that 145 is sweeet... such a cool car


----------



## Smallville

ocatoro said:


> that 145 is sweeet... such a cool car


I loved it!! Shame that the war on rust was lost, just didn't make financial sense to sort it out...the whole floor had rusted 

I'd love to get another though


----------



## Norman

The black 147 was my wifes first Alfa, the red 147 sport is her current one until tomorrow when it is being exchanged for a Gulietta, and the GT was my first GT, and the Cloverleaf is my current car.


----------



## JohnA88

Ohhh I love the 147's would love to own the GTa version in black or red pure porn right there


----------



## Cyberdog

My 2011 Abarth 500 esseesse:














































C


----------



## rds1985

Well Specced that Abarth!


----------



## Cyberdog

rds1985 said:


> Well Specced that Abarth!


Yep, every extra you can get except the glass roof which I didn't want :car:

C


----------



## The Cueball

Cyberdog said:


> Yep, every extra you can get except the glass roof which I didn't want :car:
> 
> C


In the proper racing grey colour too....

:thumb:


----------



## Smallville

Norman said:


> The black 147 was my wifes first Alfa, the red 147 sport is her current one until tomorrow when it is being exchanged for a Gulietta, and the GT was my first GT, and the Cloverleaf is my current car.


My father owns a 147 Sport also and it is rather tasty  I prefer your GT QV even though it's a diesel


----------



## Smallville

Cyberdog said:


> My 2011 Abarth 500 esseesse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C


Oh I love it!!!


----------



## Bratwurst

Cyberdog said:


>


Wow :argie: Love it :thumb:

Such a nice looking wee car


----------



## Norman

Smallville said:


> My father owns a 147 Sport also and it is rather tasty  I prefer your GT QV even though it's a diesel


Its not. Its a 2.0 JTS.


----------



## rotdot

My Stilo Abarth schumacher in ferrari red









Rob


----------



## Bezste

Love the Abarth. Very nearly bought a Stilo Abarth a few years back. Instead bought my first Alfa - A 146ti.

Unfortunatley, don't have any pix of the 146, but I've not been without an Alfa for the past 10 years or so. Here's past (156s) and present (GT):


----------



## ROMEYR32

OOOH that engine , please stop showing me those pipes!:devil:


----------



## bero1306

Bit of a Ford man myself but thought this was tasty.


----------



## rd27

This is mine, it was my first car, a Fiat Panda 100HP. It was bloody lovely, I do miss how fun it was to drive. :thumb:


----------



## markoneill

Some past love affairs that resulted in kids and an A4 Avant Diesel....


----------



## S-X-I

My current car, Fiat Panda 100HP.


----------



## W23 AJH

Current Car Panda 100HP


----------



## PootleFlump




----------



## Smallville

Loving the pics guys, they are all very nice  keep them coming


----------



## Testor VTS

markoneill said:


> Some past love affairs that resulted in kids and an A4 Avant Diesel....


:lol:


----------



## dann2707

Before I sold her.


----------



## JBirchy

I've had a couple, first Italian for me was a lovely Black Alfa 156 2.0 Selespeed. I've lost the pics now but it had the Black Momo leather and it was lovely!

Flawed but that's what I loved about it! A catastrophic failure of the gearbox meant i swapped it for this little fella:

It had a few options such as the panoramic roof and the CD changer. Climate and Bluetooth as standard! So much fun, but the ride got a bit tiring after a while.





































Great little mod for the wheels to hide the rusty wheel bolts!

Changed it for a Golf GTI, and then along came a mortgage and now i've got this:



















Very flawed, certainly not a drivers car but its cheap!


----------



## keithyboy

Loving those Panda 100HPs, I could really go for one of those.

This one's mine:










Sadly it has to go as soon as it's MoTd as it lacks the space and estateyness I need.


----------



## fennellm

only a phone pic, but here's my integrale

.


----------



## JBirchy

fennellm said:


> only a phone pic, but here's my integrale
> 
> .


:argie::argie::argie:

Awesome!


----------



## ITHAQVA

fennellm said:


> only a phone pic, but here's my integrale
> 
> .


oooooooooooooooh :argie: :thumb:


----------



## bigmc

My old italian beauty, long gone now as wifey says NO to anything bike like for me.


----------



## dubber

ITHAQVA said:


> oooooooooooooooh :argie: :thumb:


car porn :argie::argie:


----------



## sargent

Say hello to the Black Beauty.


----------



## Smallville

fennellm said:


> only a phone pic, but here's my integrale
> 
> .


This is what I would love to own as my weekend car so I could bump the GTA up to daily 

But I love your car, major respect!!! :thumb:


----------



## Smallville

sargent said:


> Say hello to the Black Beauty.


Such a lovely design these era Alfas were


----------



## Smallville

G900GTI said:


> My old 156 :argie:
> I said i would never get another, but currently looking for another one :thumb:


It's true what they say, they get under your skin


----------



## andy monty

my evo...


----------



## andy monty

and sisters new baby Oscar (yes it has a name) the pop ( picked up today in the rain....)









Oh and a Hello to all the Fiat Forum members :wave:


----------



## W23 AJH

andy monty said:


> Oh and a Hello to all the Fiat Forum members :wave:


Hi :wave:


----------



## Danno1975

Need more pics of Italian engines

Here's one I prepared earlier .


----------



## woodymbr

Where do I start?



















I know one is American!


----------



## woodymbr

Not forgetting my little toy either!


----------



## Smallville

Danno1975 said:


> Need more pics of Italian engines
> 
> Here's one I prepared earlier .


:argie::argie:


----------



## Ben1413

156 GTA SW with a few goodies!!










Ben


----------



## Bratwurst

That's a beauty Ben!


----------



## JBirchy

The Alfa 8C has to be the sexiest car IN THE WORLD! I would sacrifice my genitalia to have one!


----------



## PugIain

markoneill said:


>


You bought the wheeler dealers Ferrari?


----------



## Scotty-Gee

The Brera



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Smallville

Scotty-Gee said:


> The Brera
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Mmm nom nom!!


----------



## Deanoecosse

My GTV Twin Spark before I sold it a couple of months ago. I regret it every day


----------



## David Proctor

The Cueball said:


> doesn't get any better than this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :argie::argie::argie::argie:


second that... great lines..


----------



## G5een




----------



## David Proctor

Cyberdog said:


> My 2011 Abarth 500 esseesse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C


The coolest hot hat ever...!!!


----------



## G5een

fennellm said:


> only a phone pic, but here's my integrale
> 
> .


:thumb:

Looks bad ass that mate. :argie:


----------



## Smallville

G5een said:


>


I always loved your GT from AO 

How you finding the Bilstein coilovers as I'm thinking about getting some for the GTA


----------



## G5een

All good mate.

I only ever use the Alfa for 'pleasure' and I'm not sure I could put up with the coilovers on the drop I've got if I had a daily commute. I think if you raised them slightly to say a 20mm drop (I'm on 40mm) from standard the ride would be a lot more forgiving over the bumpy/crapper roads we have.

The cloverleafs standard ride height is cringe worthy :lol:

Your GTA looks the part though mate.


----------



## PootleFlump

Aprilia RSV 1000 - 2004 - 8000 miles on the clock


----------



## Ben1413

G5een;3058049
[IMG said:


> http://i767.photobucket.com/albums/xx315/DJ_Resonance/100_0147.jpg[/IMG]


That looks lovely!!

What wheels are they?

Ben


----------



## Norman

Ben1413 said:


> That looks lovely!!
> 
> What wheels are they?
> 
> Ben


They look like the standard Cloverleaf ones to me.


----------



## G5een

Thanks, standard cloverleaf wheels is correct.

Shame Alfa can't paint wheels properly 

:lol:


----------



## Smallville

G5een said:


> Thanks, standard cloverleaf wheels is correct.
> 
> Shame Alfa can't paint wheels properly
> 
> :lol:


Funny but true :lol:


----------



## Minus8

Another Fiat Forum member  My 2003 Fiat Stilo riding on DTS coilovers, Debadged, degrilled, 17" Abarth alloys, tinted. Much more to come but I keep buying more detailing gear that I don't need :wall::wave:

Slowly getting more shiny as we speak since I got a rotary last week :buffer:


----------



## Mono749

Its not a car but its Italian


----------



## Bratwurst

In 2000 I had a straight choice between a new yellow MINI cooper or a 748 in racing colours with matching suit and helmet... I made the wrong choice and got the MINI as winter was coming and I wasn't very well so I felt the comfort and warmth of a car suited me more at the time. One of the biggest regrets in my life. In the words of Cher... 'if I could turn back time'... :lol:

Respect to you my man, live it and love it and enjoy every minute :thumb:


----------



## Norman

G5een said:


> Thanks, standard cloverleaf wheels is correct.
> 
> Shame Alfa can't paint wheels properly
> 
> :lol:


I wouldn't know, as the main problem with them is the rims protrude beyond the tyres (at least the standard P Zeros). Almost lost count of the number of times I've had to have had mine refurbed. Maybe Alfa did it deliberately so they didn't have to paint them properly in the first place.


----------



## [email protected]

PugIain said:


> You bought the wheeler dealers Ferrari?


Good spot


----------



## G5een

Norman said:


> I wouldn't know, as the main problem with them is the rims protrude beyond the tyres (at least the standard P Zeros). Almost lost count of the number of times I've had to have had mine refurbed. Maybe Alfa did it deliberately so they didn't have to paint them properly in the first place.


I know exactly what you mean.

To be honest, mine have minimal curbing but the paint on the outer edge has just flaked off and inbetween the spokes has just worn away.

I'm currently running Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetrics. Rim protection is far better than the P Zero's and I find grip to be as good in the dry and better in the wet too. :thumb:


----------



## Big D Cro

Wifey's ride:




























It's a Kappa SW (very rare) turbo. Nice, comfy and rather fast car.


----------



## buck-egit

*My Bravo*

this is my Bravo 1.9 m/jet I had her mapped and r/roaded to 201 bhp

Lowered 40mm and 18"s the paint was 500 quid option...



This one was pre Detailed ....


----------



## Smallville

Been meaning to add the other Italian cars in the household 

Here's my Fiat Cinq Sporting, with 80k miles. Got her to replace my 145QV and to use her as a daily runner against the GTA...

















And my dads 147 Sport


----------



## catgroom

*.*

@ MarkONeill reage 4 pics..

ORC 728P matey???!!

So did you own this before it belonged to the Classic Hire company,during,or after it had been on Wheeler Dealers???
(Geek platespotter glasses off now)

Oh.....and some of my Thema sporting matching pikey plates



















Beeeeauuuuuutiful Kappa SW back there too!

I can just hear Alan Partridge saying "Clllaaaaassic Mafia Wagons" !!

Steve


----------



## markoneill

[email protected] said:


> Good spot


Ha ha!

Yes, it is the same car, but this was a little bit before then - in fact I had the car in 2007 and had borrowed it from a friend. The windows and doors didn't seal particularly well and it leaked quite a lot, as I recall.

Funny thing is, I saw this episode of Wheeler Dealers and couldn't believe it was the actual car. Mike Brewer bought it from 'a mate with a classic car company'. In fact, it was my friend Nigel Case who is co-owner of The Classic Car Club. I phoned Nigel to ask him about this and he had never met Mike Brewer before in his life...


----------



## Scotty-Gee

G5een said:


> Shame Alfa can't paint wheels properly
> 
> :lol:


Aint that the truth.

Mine have been refuribshed 3 times in 6 months to get a sufficient finish.

Once when I bought the car by the dealer, again by the dealer when I wasn't happy with the result and finally a 3rd time by a professional here in Aberdeen.

Seems to be pretty standard....


----------



## Big D Cro

catgroom said:


> Beeeeauuuuuutiful Kappa SW back there too!
> 
> I can just hear Alan Partridge saying "Clllaaaaassic Mafia Wagons" !!
> 
> Steve


Thanks, it's a '96 2.0 16v turbo, 205 bhp, full option (perforated grey alcantara, heated electric powered seats, climate control, 4x power windows, 16" Lancia alloys, and so on). 
Your Thema looks great too.


----------



## deni2

Nice wheels...


----------



## deni2

*Very nice*

:argie:


Big D Cro said:


> Wifey's ride:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Kappa SW (very rare) turbo. Nice, comfy and rather fast car.


----------



## alfajim

my mates gt v6 after a meg #16 winter waxing


----------



## andrew_greece

Hi everybody,new member here and of course fan of Italian cars.Here is my baby,Abarth Punto Evo


----------



## Mad Mental Jock

Hi everyone. A snap of my 159 ti 2.4 Q4


----------



## woodymbr

andrew_greece said:


> Hi everybody,new member here and of course fan of Italian cars.Here is my baby,Abarth Punto Evo


Looks great. Hope you're enjoying it. Our Evo essesse is something else and never fails to surprise my mates when I pile into a roundabout and go round it like we're on rails!


----------



## Templeburger

my first Italian :argie:


----------



## Smallville

Some stunning and totally rare cars here...especially love the GTs in various trims


----------



## alfajim

another mates 3.2 v6 gtv









and his mrs's 2.4 brera


----------



## Templeburger

Gorgeous Alfa's, always been a fan totally chuffed I finally took the plunge


----------



## Norman

That GTV looks like a Cup.


----------



## alfajim

all cups were red. this is a phs3 last of the last run out with 3.2 v6. it's got slightly different wings and the spolier was a option i think.


----------



## simon burns

Smallville said:


> After seeing the thread for show us your BMWs etc etc I noticed there was not one for us
> 
> So show them of to the world
> 
> I'll start....147GTA


Shiney,Shiney pipes:doublesho


----------



## simon burns

Cyberdog said:


> My 2011 Abarth 500 esseesse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C


Love that colour mate,nice little pocket rocket you have there!:thumb:


----------



## Lespaul

I've not had any Italian cars, but how about these that I have owned.:thumb:














































Darren


----------



## Bratwurst

Love the 748 - It must be right up there as the best looking bike ever. :argie:

Some damn fine machine's you've had Darren. :thumb:

TFP


----------



## ChrisST

A couple of my old Gtv


----------



## Mr Adds

My Brera... sold it a week ago- gutted!!!


----------



## andrew_greece

woodymbr said:


> Looks great. Hope you're enjoying it. Our Evo essesse is something else and never fails to surprise my mates when I pile into a roundabout and go round it like we're on rails!


Thanx man:thumb:!i really enjoy every kilometer with my abarth, i know that SS is much better!!I hope in the near future i will be able to buy an Essesse kit for my abarth.


----------



## Dayjw

Here is my Punto GT turbo


----------



## kronk10

My first italian love affair cost me a shed load of money i had it supa chipped 4-2-1 sport manifold and full system and decat it was very quick for a 1.8
















it sounded good to


then the alfa 155 failed an mot badly and i scrapped it for this and its the best thing i have ever done. Its the older 155 bhp engine in there with big brembo 4 pot calipers mmmmmmmm


----------



## Serkie

Oh go on then...


----------



## Jamie-O

My one week old Abarth =)


----------



## Bratwurst

^^ I'd love one of those ^^ :argie:

Nice purchase captain :thumb:


----------



## Cyberdog

Jamie-O said:


> My one week old Abarth =)


Congrats  Had mine since the middle of June and I still smile every morning when I see it in my garage. Then again when I turn the ignition, and again when I press that lovely aluminum pedal to the mat 

:driver:

C


----------



## Jamie-O

Cyberdog said:


> Congrats  Had mine since the middle of June and I still smile every morning when I see it in my garage. Then again when I turn the ignition, and again when I press that lovely aluminum pedal to the mat
> 
> :driver:
> 
> C


I wish i had a garage, I'm desperate to spend some time on the wheels, as for the owning the car, I've not had chance to use it that much, I've racked up 71 miles atm but each and every one of them was perfecto.


----------



## Giobart

My car


----------



## Smallville

kronk10 said:


> My first italian love affair cost me a shed load of money i had it supa chipped 4-2-1 sport manifold and full system and decat it was very quick for a 1.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it sounded good to


I love your 155, I still want to own one at some point but they are getting rather thin on the ground now  gorgeous colour as well and mmm speedlines


----------



## kronk10

Smallville said:


> I love your 155, I still want to own one at some point but they are getting rather thin on the ground now  gorgeous colour as well and mmm speedlines


it was nice but it just kept breaking and breaking i want a v6 155 but they are even more difficult to find. I would have anouther if i had the spare cash and time to fix it up and maintain it as it will eventually break.


----------



## starM

my little italian stallion


----------



## Smallville

starM said:


> my little italian stallion


Oh my god!! I love your Uno Turbo and it looks gorgeous, well done for keeping it mint :thumb:


----------



## Smallville

kronk10 said:


> it was nice but it just kept breaking and breaking i want a v6 155 but they are even more difficult to find. I would have anouther if i had the spare cash and time to fix it up and maintain it as it will eventually break.


I think you have more chance being struck by lightening than finding a 155v6...even though I have 1st dibs on a purple 155 3.0v6 :argie:


----------



## starM

Smallville said:


> Oh my god!! I love your Uno Turbo and it looks gorgeous, well done for keeping it mint :thumb:


thanks

and some more


----------



## Huw

Detailed this for a friend a couple of years ago.



















And the engine cover



















He decided to sell the car when his daughter was born, all good things come to an end,

or maybe not.


----------



## Manu007

My Fiat 500 L - 1972


----------



## Bratwurst

Love it :argie:


----------



## Smallville

Manu007 said:


> My Fiat 500 L - 1972


That is automotive porn right there!! Love it :argie::thumb:


----------



## Manu007

Smallville said:


> That is automotive porn right there!! Love it :argie::thumb:


:lol::wave:


----------



## Marcos999

starM said:


> thanks
> 
> and some more


That brings back some memories. In my late teens (18 years ago) a friend of mine had an immaculate mk1 Uno Turbo pushing out 180bhp. It was bloody quick in a straight line and was completely stock externally, even down to those knight rider style alloys! I was rocking a little pug 1.9 205gti.


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe

Finally the turn of the Italians 

My 147...


----------



## robtech

out of all these beauties the uno is my fave


----------



## Dareek

*Nuova Bravo MY 2010 T-JET*

My new Car - black color - Nero Provocatore


----------



## fennellm

Manu007 said:


> My Fiat 500 L - 1972


Georgous car :argie:, I have one on my future car shopping list.


----------



## Lupostef

or maybe not.


























[/QUOTE]

Yes please :doublesho


----------



## Huw

Just found this picture, takes me back a few years


----------



## starM

a more recent pic


----------



## 123quackers

:wave:a couple of my old girl..........



















Carb's being fettled at the Factory...YEP all 12 of them....



















Must have for the playing on the water


----------



## Marcos999

Gorgeous Countach, a 5000s Anniversary if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## andy665

Hers my two GTV's - silver one sold, new one in Vela blue and a better car in all respects


----------



## 123quackers

Marcos999 said:


> Gorgeous Countach, a 5000s Anniversary if I'm not mistaken?


Hi,its a 25th Anniversario.

The 5000s was from 1981 to 1985 then the QV till 1988.5 then the 25th from 88.5 to July 1990.

Thanks for interest.


----------



## 123quackers

andy665 said:


> Hers my two GTV's - silver one sold, new one in Vela blue and a better car in all respects
> 
> View attachment 21086
> 
> 
> View attachment 21087
> 
> 
> View attachment 21088
> 
> 
> View attachment 21089
> 
> 
> View attachment 21090


+1 on the Vela blue n crema
Nice colour combo that...


----------



## Vule




----------



## alfajim

here's one i did today with, the old faithful, megs #16


----------



## dombooth

My current Fiat Grande Punto 1.4 Active Sport 8v. 

















My previous Fiat Punto 1.2 Active 8v 

















My previous previous Piaggio Typhoon 50. 









Dom


----------



## andy monty

you curbed that front alloy Dom? :wave:


----------



## dombooth

andy monty said:


> you curbed that front alloy Dom? :wave:


:wave: Like that when I bought it.  It'll get sorted eventually lol.

Dom


----------



## Steelman

Here is my beautiful Bella!!! I am now a true Alfa Romeo convert....Love em!!! 
Not the shiniest yet as I haven't attempted any detailing yet....I am trying to "learn the ropes" before I have a go!!!


----------



## Lupostef

123quackers said:


> :wave:a couple of my old girl..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carb's being fettled at the Factory...YEP all 12 of them....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must have for the playing on the water


Lovely countach mate, one of my all time favourite cars! Really would chop off my left  for one of these :thumb:
Can't say I'd fancy setting up the carbs and timing though :lol:


----------



## driver33

*our current fleet*


----------



## AreseV6

My first post in this forum.:wave:
My Alfa Romeo GTV6...





and my first detailing



j.k.
I still have much to learn.

oh,
I almost forgotten the 500
just a nice place to be...


----------



## Wozzathelad

My new Bella. A 2005 147 GTA. No.74/100 of the last ones sold in Oz.


----------



## Lupostef

Love those^^^ beeing looking for the front seats for my lupo for donkeys never seen a set come up anywhere


----------



## AreseV6

love the color combination and the wheels!
take care of your bella Wozzathelad.


----------



## Toomer

Some lovely metal in here!


----------



## 50pey

Here's my Abarth 500 with newly fitted goodies


----------



## 123quackers

Lupostef said:


> Lovely countach mate, one of my all time favourite cars! Really would chop off my left  for one of these :thumb:
> Can't say I'd fancy setting up the carbs and timing though :lol:


Lupostef can you swim????


----------



## Trucksy

here is one i cleaned for auction


























marmite...... lol:thumb:


----------



## alfajim

Lupostef said:


> Love those^^^ beeing looking for the front seats for my lupo for donkeys never seen a set come up anywhere


autolusso would sell you some.


----------



## CzechRich

My 1984 Alfa Romeo Sprint 1.5 Green Cloverleaf


----------



## 123quackers

Trucksy said:


> here is one i cleaned for auction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marmite...... lol:thumb:


:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie: LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Wozzathelad

123quackers said:


> :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie: LOVE IT!!!


Second that!. I remember when these came out. Pretty...no, awesome..absoutely!.


----------



## integrale

At London to Brighton 2005...


----------



## AreseV6

No need to say a word about a six time word champion...


How many integrale are in UK by the way?


----------



## Bratwurst

http://howmanyleft.co.uk/?q=lancia+delta


----------



## GIZTO29

My new 170 JTDM VEloce which replaces my MiTo 155 Veloce


Teaser by gizto29, on Flickr


New Wheels by gizto29, on Flickr


----------

